# Fortescue NJ



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Went out with a friend on his boat. Fished kinda near the EP tower. Brung home a mixed bag fish. 5snapper blues then a mix of nice spot , croaker and kingfish. Stopped in one of the creeks and caught a few jumbo perch. Oh caught some weakfish but they were all short so back they went so they could grow bigger


----------

